# Snowbear linear actuator ?



## briguy (Sep 22, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone had fabbed up a linear actuator to their snowbear plow ? I think its a interesting idea to get rid of the winch setup. I've got pics of one butant remember where i saw it.















c


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

briguy;1763301 said:


> Just wondering if anyone had fabbed up a linear actuator to their snowbear plow ? I think its a interesting idea to get rid of the winch setup. I've got pics of one butant remember where i saw it.
> 
> View attachment 134054
> 
> ...


I think it could work, but would be concerned about any situation which could possibly wreck the cylinder's worm gear drive.

i.e. Pushing snow over a drop which allows the chain to go tight, and then hitting a solid object, whether it be the pile, a rock, or just catching an "edge."

I don't think it'd last long if that happened...

My .02


----------

